# Fluval G3/G6 maintenance questions



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

I have two questions about the Fluval G series filters. How often do you clean the filter cartridges on your Fluval G3 or G6? The manual recommends every 2 weeks but that seems too often for what I would expect from a canister filter.

Also when you take out one of the filter cartridges, are they soaking wet and dripping (ie: requires a towel or container to bring it over to the sink)?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Harry,

I have a G3 on a 33g that is only changed every 4 to 6 months. That yanks is lightly planted, but has a medium fish load.

I have a G6 on an 84G that is heavily planted with a heavy fish load. I change the ore filter of this one once a week. It takes 2 minutes. I have a few cartridges and rotate them. 

The cat ridges come out wet so they will drip. I have a shallow Tupperware food container, maybe 14x8" in size that I put it in. Take it to the utility room, swap the cartridge and usually take just the assembly back to the filter. It won't be dripping then. I leave the old one in the container, filled with water until I get around to cleaning it. 

The whole process goes as fast as I can walk between tank and laundry sink. Occasionally there will be a few drops o the filter that I wipe up with a rag I keep handy. 

When I get around to it, a quick clean of the old cartridge with the supplier brush, then a soak in bleach and its clean as a whistle. Rinse with a dash of Prime and its good to go. 

I don't change cartridges until flow starts to decline. An occasional check of the flow meter tells me when before it is noticeable in the tank.

About every 4-6 months I clean the entire canister. The Gs make that maint easy too for a few reasons. 

First, the canister is relatively small for the amount of media and throughput it handles, so it is easier to get out of the cabinet and to the laundry sink. 

Second, the hose disconnect is very easy and watertight, so it's very easy and mess free to disconnect the canister from the hoses.

Third, the gasket seats very positively and pinch free in a deep recess. No fiddling as in other canisters I've owned and has never leaked after re-sealing the canister. Really idiot and fiddle proof.

Last, the levers and cams that close the lid are very easy to use and very positive. If you did get anything wrong putting things back in the canister, you can feel it immediately, preventing accidents or damage. Again, idiot proof and reliable.

Overall, much, much easier than the Rena and Eheims that I've owned.

Great design. Maint is so easy, frequency is irrelevant IMO.


----------

